# silver refining



## bling (Apr 5, 2012)

A friend came over to visit the other day and has about 2 lbs melted silver. Gave it to me so i have been playing around with it.
I will post a pic of the process later today. mixed up some nitic and water .. Placed a 3.75 oz piece in the solution let sit for days and the liquid turn a very bright blue color i will dilute over the weekend and cement out the silver. Trying to see if the weight is the same or close to the starting weight.

Tried this on small scale before moving to the larger amount. pics to come....


----------



## MysticColby (Apr 5, 2012)

if the liquid is blue, there was copper in the silver, and the final weight of refined silver will be less than the starting weight of impure silver


----------



## bling (Apr 5, 2012)

Here is a pic of the solution...


----------



## butcher (Apr 6, 2012)

Bling, the forum is not a place to advertise, please edit your posts and remove the spam (link) from your posts if you wish to learn on this forum. otherwise your whole contribution will be deleted.


----------



## bling (Apr 6, 2012)

butcher said:


> Bling, the forum is not a place to advertise, please edit your posts and remove the spam (link) from your posts if you wish to learn on this forum. otherwise your whole contribution will be deleted.



That was no spam link that is my personal car album i was not advertising in any way it was a sig link and pic we can all do it....in edit profile sig.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 6, 2012)

I like chevelle's, I had a 67 ss. I'm not trying to be an ass but that picture is too big. It makes it look like part of the actual topic.


----------



## bling (Apr 6, 2012)

acpeacemaker said:


> I like chevelle's, I had a 67 ss. I'm not trying to be an ass but that picture is too big. It makes it look like part of the actual topic.


 Removed sorry............................................


----------



## Palladium (Apr 7, 2012)

Cool Car!


----------



## butcher (Apr 7, 2012)

bling,
Thank you for removing the link,
It is a cool car, I am kind of new to this moderator thing, it was reported as possible spam, and when I glanced at the web site (nothing to do with precious metals), 
(Well I guess it was precious metals with a big engine, but not the kind we discuss here on the forum) it did look like advertisement to me also, especially with the big car picture on every post.

I am sure you can understand why we do not want anyone who has something to sell, to come here and use this forum as a place to pedal their wares.

Maybe one of the other moderators will let you know if a link to your site is acceptable in your signature line or not, (I do not feel qualified to determine this).


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 7, 2012)

butcher said:


> Maybe one of the other moderators will let you know if a link to your site is acceptable in your signature line or not, (I do not feel qualified to determine this).


He has been admonished (by PM) that links must pertain to the subject matter of the forum. We do not permit advertising of other interests, which would open the doors to all kinds of problems for the moderators. In my time, I've seen it all, including links to porn sites. 

Harold


----------



## butcher (Apr 7, 2012)

Bling, adding a clean copper buss bar to that blue solution should form a grayish powder of silver cement, the rinsed and dried powder can the be melted.


----------



## glondor (Apr 7, 2012)

Butcher, you do carry a velvet hammer. Nice work.


----------



## butcher (Apr 7, 2012)

In real life if you crossed me you would have a tangle on your hands, On the forum I try real hard to behave myself, especially when I am not real sure of intent of the other party, I try to give the benefit of doubt.

I just hope to help all of the members, and this forum, to keep what we all have worked so hard to build,
I am new, not real sure about some things yet, but with the great members as moderators here to learn from I think I can do better, and with the help of all of the great members, and friends, we have here to help us, we all can only grow.

Sometimes a tack hammer is better to try before you grab the sledgehammer, you might destroy something good with the use of the wrong tool.


----------



## maynman1751 (Apr 7, 2012)

butcher said:


> In real life if you crossed me you would have a tangle on your hands, On the forum I try real hard to behave myself, especially when I am not real sure of intent of the other party, I try to give the benefit of doubt.
> 
> I just hope to help all of the members, and this forum, to keep what we all have worked so hard to build,
> I am new, not real sure about some things yet, but with the great members as moderators here to learn from I think I can do better, and with the help of all of the great members, and friends, we have here to help us, we all can only grow.
> ...



Now I know why you moderate precious metals.......You have a Silver Tongue!!!! :mrgreen:


----------

